# Brother Profile 588 Knitting Machine



## showperson (Mar 7, 2012)

Have any of you used this machine? Do you know what gauge this is? I currently use a Bond. Is this a good step up for $50?


----------



## anino (Sep 20, 2012)

I dont have the machine but you can download the manual on http://www.aboutknittingmachines.com/MoreBrotherManuals.php it is free, you can print it and read it. before you decide. but remember that brother had stopped making domestic knitting machines. It is better than the bond


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

It's a 4.5mm standard gauge machine and can typically knit sport/baby#3, 2 & 1 weight yarns at your LCS. It is a nice machine for $50.00 there were ribbing accessories manufactured for this model as well. Currently there are very good values on ebay in the Singer/Studio and Brother/Knitking punch card machines.


----------



## showperson (Mar 7, 2012)

Thanks for the information. This is just what I needed.


----------



## siewclark (Feb 10, 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/BROTHER-KNITTING-PATTERN-Brother-Knitting/dp/B000RYLDLE/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1350833177&sr=8-4&keywords=brother+pattern+book
The above link is a pattern book. You can knit hundreds of patterns using the 8 buttons on the machine.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

If in good condition, it is a good machine, standard gauge and
sturdy. Price is reasonable as well.


----------



## BJKnit (Oct 21, 2012)

I have one and have enjoyed using it, lots of "mechanical" rather than electronic but works well and has a ribber. It is the same as a Genie 710 so if you see a ribber for a 710 it will work on the 588.


----------



## 30Knitter (Apr 9, 2012)

The 588 is a good "work horse" machine. I've taught on this machine. It's a good standard gauge learner machine for what you paid for it. Make sure you change the sponge bar and that the buttons work. It has something that looks like a wrench that attached to the right back or sometimes right underneath. When needles are in "B" position it will bring out needles to "D" position. Make sure your needles are racking by pushing in 1,3,5 or any of the buttons. Also make sure they work in reverse by using the "A/B" lever. Also make sure your dial works moving the needle selector back and forth. Most of the problems I have encountered with this machine is that the buttons may not work or are working improperly. Also make sure they will clear by pushing the end button on the left. As mentioned above you can find a manual for this machine.


----------



## 2mchyrn (Jun 17, 2012)

30Knitter said:


> The 588 is a good "work horse" machine. I've taught on this machine. It's a good standard gauge learner machine for what you paid for it. Make sure you change the sponge bar and that the buttons work. It has something that looks like a wrench that attached to the right back or sometimes right underneath. When needles are in "B" position it will bring out needles to "D" position. Make sure your needles are racking by pushing in 1,3,5 or any of the buttons. Also make sure they work in reverse by using the "A/B" lever. Also make sure your dial works moving the needle selector back and forth. Most of the problems I have encountered with this machine is that the buttons may not work or are working improperly. Also make sure they will clear by pushing the end button on the left. As mentioned above you can find a manual for this machine.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## boots (Jan 24, 2011)

There's one up for bids on the Goodwill auction site. Current price is $32. No manual, tools or ribber, however.


----------



## mtnmama67 (Dec 16, 2011)

If anyone is interested - I have a 588 in great condition with ribber,tools,etc that I would sellvery reasonably..Actually have an extra ribber also,but not in as good a condition as the ribber with the 588.Have a KnitKing in pristine conditon..will have to check model # etc.Just don't have the time to do everything that I would like to do!!..please PM me if anyone is interested.

Sandra in Colorado


----------



## 30Knitter (Apr 9, 2012)

boots said:


> There's one up for bids on the Goodwill auction site. Current price is $32. No manual, tools or ribber, however.


Manual is available free on internet.
Tools are standard 4.5 mm, can be looked up in manual.
Ribber may be hard to find.

For $32 if everything works, all else is incidental. You'd have to replace the sponge bar anyway. Takes a standard sponge bar for Brother.


----------



## arshelle (Dec 10, 2012)

I have the Brother 588 and have seen a brother 588 stitch pattern book for the 8 button function but its sold in UK and cosy is prohibitive. Its no longer available via Amazon. If anyone has one and is willing to copy it, I will cover your costs. This book is a rare find and it would be most helpful to enable me to truly understand my machine, an oldie but goodie. Anyone willing to assist?


----------



## MKEtc.com (Aug 14, 2013)

arshelle said:


> I have the Brother 588 and have seen a brother 588 stitch pattern book for the 8 button function but its sold in UK and cosy is prohibitive. Its no longer available via Amazon. If anyone has one and is willing to copy it, I will cover your costs. This book is a rare find and it would be most helpful to enable me to truly understand my machine, an oldie but goodie. Anyone willing to assist?


Here is the copy posted by psychoblonde

http://app.box.com/s/3rl5hjc58py65yoiwf6uexamruu05o37


----------



## arshelle (Dec 10, 2012)

AWESOME, THANK YOU SOOOOO MUCH. thank you thank you. Have you used this book? Any tips; again, thank you.


----------



## Entity (Sep 13, 2011)

siewclark said:


> http://www.amazon.com/BROTHER-KNITTING-PATTERN-Brother-Knitting/dp/B000RYLDLE/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1350833177&sr=8-4&keywords=brother+pattern+book
> The above link is a pattern book. You can knit hundreds of patterns using the 8 buttons on the machine.


Same book currently listed on eBay: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AMAZING-Machine-KNITTING-Vintage-PATTERN-BOOK-BROTHER-PUNCH-Card-PATTERN-/251858088392?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3aa3e971c8


----------



## MKEtc.com (Aug 14, 2013)

Here's a hardcopy also

http://www.ebay.com/itm/AMAZING-Machine-KNITTING-Vintage-PATTERN-BOOK-BROTHER-PUNCH-Card-PATTERN-/251858088392?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3aa3e971c8


----------



## MKDesigner (Jan 27, 2014)

My first metal bed machine was the Brother Profile 551, only had the 4 buttons with the ratchet thingy. I knit tons of things on it and loved it. If the 588 machine is in good shape, you will love it. And the price is good. Is it local to you or is shipping involved?

Marge


----------



## Maryknits513 (Feb 12, 2011)

MKDesigner said:


> My first metal bed machine was the Brother Profile 551, only had the 4 buttons with the ratchet thingy. I knit tons of things on it and loved it. If the 588 machine is in good shape, you will love it. And the price is good. Is it local to you or is shipping involved?
> 
> Marge


That was my first machine, too! A 20th birthday present that started this whole thing! :lol:


----------



## Esttyquin (Mar 23, 2017)

MKEtc.com said:


> Here is the copy posted by psychoblonde
> 
> http://app.box.com/s/3rl5hjc58py65yoiwf6uexamruu05o37


The file has been removed.


----------



## Tallie9 (Jul 24, 2012)

Esttyquin said:


> The file has been removed.


Not quite sure if you are looking for the 588 manual or the stitch pattern book but here are free downloads to both...
http://machineknittingetc.com/brother-kh588-user-guide-guide.html 
http://machineknittingetc.com/jones-8-stitch-knitting-pattern-book.html


----------



## curlysue2 (Sep 30, 2012)

just tried the link... it didn't work for me .



MKEtc.com said:


> Here is the copy posted by psychoblonde
> 
> http://app.box.com/s/3rl5hjc58py65yoiwf6uexamruu05o37


----------



## curlysue2 (Sep 30, 2012)

sorry i didn't read all the way. i just saw all the other posts.



curlysue2 said:


> just tried the link... it didn't work for me .


----------



## Esttyquin (Mar 23, 2017)

Tallie9 said:


> Not quite sure if you are looking for the 588 manual or the stitch pattern book but here are free downloads to both...
> http://machineknittingetc.com/brother-kh588-user-guide-guide.html
> http://machineknittingetc.com/jones-8-stitch-knitting-pattern-book.html


Thanks, it d pattern book. Downloaded already..


----------

